# [SOLVED] Can't open ports.



## Curze (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Tect Support :wave:

i have this problem i can't open my ports on my D-link 524, i have opened about 6 ports so that my XBOX 360 works with a open nat, i have also set the DMZ to my xbox's IP which is static btw, my PC is also static. This is how i basically tested and it told me that it was not opened. I went into 
_________________________________________________________________
192.168.0.1 -> Advanced -> Virtual Servers -> 

Enabled

Name: XBL1

Private IP: 192.168.0.100 ( because i was testing it on the computer - if it 
were 360 it would be .141 ) 

Both UDP and TCP at port 3074

Schedule=Always

Apply -> Then restars modem/router i waited for 2 minutes before turning them on again, i turned router on first because some guide told me to do that.
_________________________________________________________________
I did exactly what they did on portforwarding.com then i opened up portchecker and typed in 3074 and pressed check -> This port is NOT opened. 

What is wrong? 

This is how my net is set up.

Modem ZyXEL -> D-Link 524 -> D-Link DGS 1005D -> Computer/XBOX.

I have UPnP set to ON and i have everything worked out. I have read about 50 forums with no luck. Please help. :smile:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

xbox live uses more ports than you list
Network ports used by Xbox LIVE


----------



## Curze (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

The problem is not the list of ports i need to open up for XBOX LIVE - the problem is that i can't Open a port nomather what i do. And just so you know, i have opened all those ports on that list :smile:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

Just to confirm, you have the xbox with a static ip at 192.168.0.141 subnet mask 255.255.255.0 and gateway 192.168.0.1, correct?

What message does the xbox give you when trying to access the internet?


----------



## Curze (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

It says connected to XBOX LIVE but your online experience could be improved -> then i press HOW -> Then it says "Your NAT type is set to moderate" and then how to set it to Open, but it just wont work.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

I still need a confirmation from you
"xbox with a static ip at 192.168.0.141 subnet mask 255.255.255.0 and gateway 192.168.0.1"

Can you provide a print screen of the virtual server config? You can host it on photobucket or other share site.


----------



## Curze (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

Yes i can confirm that my XBOX Is set at those settings.

and heres the picture of virtual server setup:

techport.png picture by SimonCurze - Photobucket

Also i have set DMZ to 192.168.0.141 and i have set UPnP to ON.

What's wrong? :sigh:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

You can't do both dmz and forwarding at the same time. I would suggest you remove the dmz items.

Port 88 (UDP) <--- you did both suggest only doing udp
Port 3074 (UDP and TCP)
Port 53 (UDP and TCP)
Port 80 (TCP) <--- you did both suggest only doing tcp

What is up with both for 1863?


----------



## Curze (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

1863 is kinnect video chat or something, i just took it there incase it would fix it :grin: 

And i will try to correct the Both's to udp and tcp
- and turn DMZ off.

I will type back in 5 minutes or so and tell if it worked :smile:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

I am off to the shower and then then the office so if I don't get back in the next hr you will know why.


----------



## Curze (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

Ahh, okay.

Well it didn't work :sigh: , i have no clue what is causing this issue. 
But im going to call my internet provider and see if they can do something.
- Thanks for your help :smile:

If you got any other suggestions please say :smile:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

Plug the xbox directly to the modem and see what the xbox says for nat.


----------



## Curze (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

Same thing happens, so that basically means its the modem right?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

It would be the ISP assuming this is a modem and not a modem/router combo.

I would give them a call to see if they are blocking port 80. Some isps do this to stop web hosting.


----------



## Curze (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

i FAIL!

i just found out that my modem is actualy a modem/router >.<

so it goes like this:

modem/router -> router -> XBOX/Computer.

Now what am i suppose to do? 

i tried to open the ports on the ZyXEL modem/router and on the router but it's still moderate...

I read something on portforward.com about Double Router portforwarding.. but tbh i dont undestand anything they said.

Please help :grin:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

"and not a modem/router combo"

No fail. Just a good realization.

You will want to put this router into bridge mode if possible. Look up the units online manual and look for bridge mode.

Otherwise we have to configure port fowarding on it. You can do double port forwarding but there are other ways of accomplish this. Lets get pass the first step.


----------



## Curze (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

So the modem/router needs to go into bridge mode?


----------



## Curze (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

Hmm, i can't seem to find anything about "Bridge Mode" in the manual, maybe you know how to do it? it's a ZyXEL P2602R-D1A

-Simon


----------



## Curze (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

Hey, now i know where you have to set up the bridge mode, but i don't know which settings i should set.

bridgesetup.png picture by SimonCurze - Photobucket

Under Mode there is Routing and Bridge-> That would be bridge i have to set.

Under Encapsulation there is PPPoA, PPPoE, ENET ENCAP and RFC 1483-> Which one?

Under Multiplexing there is VC and LLC-> Which one?

What about VPI and VCI

-Hope you can help, and thanks for your help so-far :smile:

-Simon


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

Where it says routing what are the other options?


----------



## Curze (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

Sry the wait i have been busy.

The options are: Routing and Bridge, nothing else :smile:


----------



## Curze (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

Sry the wait i have been busy.

The options are: Routing and Bridge


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

Since we want to put this router in bridge mode would you think of the two choices that perhaps "bridge" would be the correct choice?


----------



## Curze (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

Yes ofcourse. But what about the other options? :smile:


----------



## Curze (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

-UPDATE-

I contacted my internet provider and asked if i could turn in the old non-wireless router/modem for a new wireless router/modem, and they answered that it would be ok. Now i only have one router and i can Port Forward no problem!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Can't open ports.*

What a great solution Curze! Certaining easier than double nat/forwarding. Thanks for updating us!


----------

